# shaved door handles



## goat70 (Aug 14, 2010)

has any body put a shaved door kit in an a body cant find a spot to install solenoid that does not interfere with window I put it in the front lower corner but it wont pull far enough to open door any ideas would be appreciated wished I did not do it but paint is done at do not want to try to go back to regular door handles and repaint
thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

goat70 said:


> has any body put a shaved door kit in an a body cant find a spot to install solenoid that does not interfere with window I put it in the front lower corner but it wont pull far enough to open door any ideas would be appreciated wished I did not do it but paint is done at do not want to try to go back to regular door handles and repaint
> thanks


Don't know what "won't pull far enough" means? Rod not long enough or the solenoid does not have enough movement to pull the door lock?

I have never installed one. But if the movement is not enough, the closer you move the attachment rod/hole to any pivot point, the more movement you will get. Maybe move the rod attachment hole in on either the unlocking arm on the door lock or solenoid?

I would send a Personal Message (PM) through the website and contact our "custom" car builder. No doubt he will have the answer for you and get you on track. https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/gto-vette-hybrid-133465/


----------

